# ما هي علامات رضا الخالق على الانسان



## ريما 14 (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم لاخوتي جميعا 

بصراحة انا بدي توضيح اكتر  لاني سالت سؤال مشابه لكن لم اكمل حتى لا اشتت صاحب الموضوع السابق  وتقيد بالقوانين .

سؤالي : ما هي علامات رضا الخالق على الانسان .

يعني زي ما حكيت في ناس اصحاب ديانة اخرى غير مسيحيين اعطاهم الله الجمال والمال والحياة المريحة والمرفهة , فهم اكيد حيعتقدوا انها من نعم الله عليهم وبالتالي ان الله راضي عنهم .

يعني كيف الانسان يعرف ان الله راض عنه , هاد سؤالي اذا ممكن توضيح اكتر.

وشكرا اخوتي الاعزاء


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 يونيو 2010)

*السلام النفسي و مهما اشد الظروف قسوة و كثرت المشاكل يكون الانسان فرح و مطمئن
المزامير الأصحاح 27 العدد 3 إِنْ نَزَلَ عَلَيَّ جَيْشٌ لاَ يَخَافُ قَلْبِي. إِنْ قَامَتْ عَلَيَّ حَرْبٌ فَفِي ذَلِكَ أَنَا مُطْمَئِنٌّ. 
المزامير الأصحاح 94 العدد 19 عِنْدَ كَثْرَةِ هُمُومِي فِي دَاخِلِي تَعْزِيَاتُكَ تُلَذِّذُ نَفْسِي. *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يونيو 2010)

*انك تحسي وقت التجربه و الاسي و الالم انك راضيه مش ساخطه علي الله*

*مش المال ولا الجمال علامات الرضي*

*والا فيه ناس برا عندهم كل حاجه و بينتحروا مع اول مشكله*

*صح ولا غلط*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (10 يونيو 2010)

وهل رضا الله علي الانسان يكون بالمال والجمال والترفيهه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

افرحوا في ذلك اليوم وتهللوا.فهوذا اجركم عظيم في السماء. لو 6: 23

لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزا على الارض حيث يفسد السوس والصدأ وحيث ينقب السارقون ويسرقون.مت 6: 19


بل اكنزوا لكم كنوزا في السماء حيث لا يفسد سوس ولا صدأ وحيث لا ينقب سارقون ولا يسرقون.مت 6: 20

ولكن بدون ايمان لا يمكن ارضاؤه لانه يجب ان الذي يأتي الى الله يؤمن بانه موجود وانه يجازي الذين يطلبونه. عب 11: 6


----------



## Rosetta (10 يونيو 2010)

*+ لان الحياة لي هي المسيح +
+ الرب نوري و خلاصي ممن أخاف الرب..الرب حصن حياتي ممن ارتعب +

السلام النفسي اللي بتعيشيه مع نفسك و مع الاخرين هو من اكبر علامات رضى الله الخالق عنك​*


----------



## ريما 14 (10 يونيو 2010)

ارجو يا اخوتي ان يكون التوضيح اكتر من هاد وشكرا لمجهودكم .


----------



## Rosetta (10 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> ارجو يا اخوتي ان يكون التوضيح اكتر من هاد وشكرا لمجهودكم .



*يعني يا اختي العزيزة لما انتي بتكوني واثقه بالله الخالق انه معك و ايده بإيدك و هو واقف جنبك انتي بتكوني عايشة بسلام نفسي و بتكوني متطمنة انه في حدا معك بيقويكي لما تواجهك الصعوبات و المشاكل 
و احنا كمسيحيين منأمن بالمسيح و انه هو الايد الممدودة لينا و اللي عم تساعدنا فالمسيح قال:
" تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين و الثقيلي الاحمال و انا اريحكم (متى 11 : 28) "
​*


----------



## youhnna (10 يونيو 2010)

*ان يملأ السلام قلب الانسان

ان يكون الانسان محبا لكل الناس

ان يكون الانسان خادما لكل الناس مبشرا بينهم بالفرح الالهى

عندها يعلم الانسان ان الله معه ويفرح باعماله​*


----------



## ريما 14 (10 يونيو 2010)

لكن اخي يوحنا 
انا متلا مسلمة واحب كل الناس كذلك السلام يملا قلبي 
هل هناك شيء اخر .
وشكرا اخي


----------



## youhnna (10 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> لكن اخي يوحنا
> انا متلا مسلمة واحب كل الناس كذلك السلام يملا قلبي
> هل هناك شيء اخر .
> وشكرا اخي



*ليس هناك شىء اخر

طالما تسطيعى ان تحبى كل الناس حتى اللذين يسيئون اليكى

طالما لاتلعنى اى احد هو اخيكى بالانسانيه حتى وان كان يخالفك العقيدة

طالما تستطيعى ان تقدمى الحب والخير للجميع دون تمييز حسب لونه او جنسه او دينه

ان فعلتى هذا فحقا تستحقين حب الله ورحمته*


----------



## ريما 14 (10 يونيو 2010)

اقسم لك انني هكذا 
هل من شيء اخر واعذرني اخي وشكرا لمجهودك .


----------



## ريما 14 (10 يونيو 2010)

يا ريت الاجابة اخي وشكرا على مجهودك .


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> يا ريت الاجابة اخي وشكرا على مجهودك .



*ان كان السلام و الامان و الفرح في قلبك فعلا فاكيد انت مش محتاجة اي شيء تاني في الدنيا
لان الانسان بيعمل و يكون اسرة و يخزن الاموال فقط ليشعر بالامان و الفرح وطبعا مفيش امان بعيد عن الله فلو حس بالامان و الساعدة وانه مش محتاج من الدنيا اي شيء فاكيد ربنا راضي عنه*


----------



## esambraveheart (10 يونيو 2010)

*


اهل المودة قال:



السلام عليكم لاخوتي جميعا 

بصراحة انا بدي توضيح اكتر  لاني سالت سؤال مشابه لكن لم اكمل حتى لا اشتت صاحب الموضوع السابق  وتقيد بالقوانين .

سؤالي : ما هي علامات رضا الخالق على الانسان .

يعني زي ما حكيت في ناس اصحاب ديانة اخرى غير مسيحيين اعطاهم الله الجمال والمال والحياة المريحة والمرفهة , فهم اكيد حيعتقدوا انها من نعم الله عليهم وبالتالي ان الله راضي عنهم .

يعني كيف الانسان يعرف ان الله راض عنه , هاد سؤالي اذا ممكن توضيح اكتر.

وشكرا اخوتي الاعزاء 

أنقر للتوسيع...


اختي العزيزه اهل الموده
السؤال عميق و هذا يعني " ضمير حي يتامل "  و يتحرك في ظل صدق داخلي لان صاحب هذا الضمير فعلا يبحث عن الحقيقة و يطلب بحق " معرفة الله " الحقة اينما تكون بغض النظر عن معتقداته الموروثه ..و هذا كله شئ رائع .
اجابة سؤالك ايضا عميقة كعمق سؤالك و لن يفهمها الا من يبحث حقا عن نور الحقيقه و معرفة الله بمنتهي الصدق..لكنلاني متاكد ان هذا هو فعلا طلبك من وراء السؤال ..لذا ساجيبك و كلي ثقه انك ستفهمين ...
سؤالك يعني ان يطلب المخلوق ان يعرف و يري بعينه في الدنيا ما في ضمير الخالق ..و هذا " ليس من حق المخلوق " ابدا ..لان الطالب الذي يمتحن لا ينبغي  ان يعرف من استاذه النتيجة قبل الاوان و لا ينبغي ان يطلب ان يعرف من استاذه ماذا ستكون نتيجة الامتحان النهائيه و ما هو مستواه كطالب الا بعد " تصحيح الاوراق و اعلان النتيجه "..لكن قبل هذا فلا علامات و لا اشارات .. فالاستاذ "قد يبتسم " في وجه الطالب البليد الغبي برغم انه يعلم انه لم يجيب و سيرسب ..و قد لا يظهر علي وجهه اي ملامح تنم عن سعادته باجابة الطالب المتفوق ..
و كذلك لا ينبغي ان يكون الطالب مهزوزا معدوم الثقة في نفسه و في حيدة و نزاهة استاذه  فيصير مزعجا لحوحا و غير صبور و يطلب ان يري علامات لشئ لا علامه له الا النجاح او الرسوب و الذي لا يظهر الا بعد " تصحيح اوراق اجابة الطلاب جميعا و اعلان النتيجة النهائية ".
لكن في النهاية ينبغي ان يجتهد الطالب لان " هذه مصلحته و مصلحته هذه تخصه وحده و ليس استاذه "..فنجاح الطالب او رسوبه لن يؤثر في الاستاذ لكنه سيحدد مصير الطالب نفسه ...و لذلك ففي كل الاحوال ينبغي علي الطالب ان :
1- يجتهد لكي ينجح لان هذه مصلحته وحده و مصلحته هذه لن تضر و لن تنفع استاذه باي شكل...بل فقط هو من سيجني جزاء اجتهاده او عدم اجتهاده .
2- لا يطلب من الاستاذ الاعلان او حتي مجرد التلميح عن النتيجه النهائيه قبل ان يحين وقت اعلان النتيجه لان هذا ليس من حقه و لا الاستاذ مطالب بان يفعله من اجل الطالب ( الا ...اذا اراد الاستاذ هذا بنفسه و لكي يعلن فقط للطالب المجتهد المحبوب لديه ...و تلك حالات نادرة لا تنطبق الا علي الانبياء)
3- ينتظر النهاية بصبر و ثبات و يثق تماما في نزاهة الاستاذ الممتحن و عدله طالما ان الطالب كان " يتبع الاصول و القواعد التي وضعها استاذه  و يحفظ المنهج الذي لقنه له استاذه طيلة فترة الدراسة ".
هل اتضح الان الامر اختي ام تريدين مزيدا من التوضيح .؟؟؟؟
يقول الكتاب المقدس :
 مت 13:11  فاجاب وقال لهم لانه قد أعطي لكم ان تعرفوا اسرار ملكوت السموات.واما لأولئك فلم يعط.
 مر 4:11  فقال لهم قد أعطي لكم ان تعرفوا سرّ ملكوت الله.واما الذين هم من خارج فبالامثال يكون لهم كل شيء.
 لو 8:10  فقال.لكم قد أعطي ان تعرفوا اسرار ملكوت الله.واما للباقين فبامثال حتى انهم مبصرين لا يبصرون وسامعين لا يفهمون.

 اع 1:7  فقال لهم ليس لكم ان تعرفوا الازمنة والاوقات التي جعلها الآب في سلطانه.

"مت 24:13 :  ولكن الذي يصبر الى المنتهى فهذا يخلص."

​*


----------



## ريما 14 (10 يونيو 2010)

اخوتي الاعزاء انا اسال فقط لمعرفة الاجابة  حسب المفهوم المسيحي وليس لاي سبب آخر .


----------



## esambraveheart (10 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> اخوتي الاعزاء انا اسال فقط لمعرفة الاجابة  حسب المفهوم المسيحي وليس لاي سبب آخر .



*لا تشغلي بالك عزيزتي فهكذا نجيب كل سائل بغض النظر عن غرضه من السؤال .
لاننا اخذنا قبلك مجانا ..و لهذا ينبغي ايضا ان نعطي مجانا ...و في مجانية العطاء لا استجواب من اي نوع للسائل. ​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (10 يونيو 2010)

*


اهل المودة قال:



اخوتي الاعزاء انا اسال فقط لمعرفة الاجابة  حسب المفهوم المسيحي وليس لاي سبب آخر .

أنقر للتوسيع...


باختصار شديد عشان تفهمي
علامات رضا الرب عن الانسان تظهر في الانسان
يعني لا تنتظري علامة من الله تقولك انا راضي عنك
العلامة تكون داخلك
و طبعا داخل الانسان مختلط بأصوات كتير
فلا تخلي هذا اساس استنادك في البحث​*


----------



## ريما 14 (12 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي جميعا 

سامحوني لم استطع ان اكمل معكم بسبب مرضي وشكرا لجميع الاخوة على ردودهم
لكن حسب ما فهمت:

 من اخي youhnna
*ليس هناك شىء اخر

طالما تسطيعى ان تحبى كل الناس حتى اللذين يسيئون اليكى

طالما لاتلعنى اى احد هو اخيكى بالانسانيه حتى وان كان يخالفك العقيدة

طالما تستطيعى ان تقدمى الحب والخير للجميع دون تمييز حسب لونه او جنسه او دينه

ان فعلتى هذا فحقا تستحقين حب الله ورحمته*

ومن اخي+Coptic+
*ان كان السلام و الامان و الفرح في قلبك فعلا فاكيد انت مش محتاجة اي شيء تاني في الدنيا
لان الانسان بيعمل و يكون اسرة و يخزن الاموال فقط ليشعر بالامان و الفرح وطبعا مفيش امان بعيد عن الله فلو حس بالامان و الساعدة وانه مش محتاج من الدنيا اي شيء فاكيد ربنا راضي عنه*

بهذه الصفات يكون اذا الله راضي عني .
مع ان هذه الصفات في انا ولكني انا مسلمة .


----------



## youhnna (12 يونيو 2010)

*اختى اهل المودة
انى انتى كما قلتى سابقا انك كذلك الله يرضى عنك بالتاكيد

ولكن....................

هل انتى غير مؤمنة بعبارة (صلاة الذين انعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين)
فى سورة الفاتحة
من هم المغضوب عليهم من هم الضالين وكيف تحبينهم*


----------



## youhnna (12 يونيو 2010)

*سورى الف سلامة عليكى وحمدلله على سلامتك كان واجب تكون فى اول المشاركة

حمدلله على سلامتك*


----------



## esambraveheart (12 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> بهذه الصفات يكون اذا الله راضي عني .
> مع ان هذه الصفات في انا ولكني انا مسلمة .


 

*هل تعتقدين اختي *
*ان الله يرضي عنك لمجرد انك تتحلين بهذه الصفات *
*بينما ترفضين ابنه و لا تعترفين به و لابشريعته *
*وتعتبرين شريعته لاغيه وتتبعين شريعة تحل ما حرمه الله ؟؟؟؟*
*متي يكف الانسان عن ايهام نفسه بانه اقترب من الكمال و لا شئ ينقصه ؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## ريما 14 (12 يونيو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *اختى اهل المودة
> انى انتى كما قلتى سابقا انك كذلك الله يرضى عنك بالتاكيد
> 
> ولكن....................
> ...




طبعا اخي اؤمن بها ايمان كامل
لكن ما علاقة هذه بالموضوع
الايةتبين موقف الله سبحانه وتعالى مع عباده

واما انا فعلاقتي مع الانسان ايا كان الانسان
علاقة احترام وود كما امرني ديني بذلك


----------



## esambraveheart (12 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> واما انا فعلاقتي مع الانسان ايا كان الانسان
> علاقة احترام وود كما امرني ديني بذلك


 

و ماذا اختي اذا كانت علاقة الانسان بالانسان اخيه 
تتعارض مع علاقة هذا الانسان بالهه ومع المفاهيم التي نصت عليها شريعته ؟؟؟
هل تعتقدين ان الانسان في هذه الحالة يكون مرشحا لنوال رضي الهه عنه ؟؟؟؟
واي اله هذا الذي يحض انسانا علي كراهية اخيه الانسان المخلوق مثله تحت اي ظرف 
وهل يكون هذا اله يستحق ان نجاهد في اطاعة اوامره الشريرة و نطلب رضاه ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## ريما 14 (13 يونيو 2010)

esambraveheart قال:


> *
> هل تعتقدين اختي ان الله يرضي عنك لمجرد انك تتحلين بهذه الصفات
> بينما ترفضين ابنه ولا تعترفين به ولابشريعته
> وتعتبرين شريعته لاغيه و تتبعين شريعة تحل ما حرمه الله ؟؟؟؟​
> ...


​


لكن استاذي الفاضل حسب كلام الاخوة وضح لي اذا ان الله راض عني

كما ان الله انعم علي بنعم وانا احمده عليها في كل حين

اذا لم يبقى شيء اخر


----------



## george george (13 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> السلام عليكم لاخوتي جميعا
> 
> بصراحة انا بدي توضيح اكتر  لاني سالت سؤال مشابه لكن لم اكمل حتى لا اشتت صاحب الموضوع السابق  وتقيد بالقوانين .
> 
> ...



هو الايمان الكامل بعمل المسيح الكفاري 
كما جاء في كلمة الله 
العبرانيين الأصحاح 11 العدد 6 وَلَكِنْ بِدُونِ إِيمَانٍ لاَ يُمْكِنُ إِرْضَاؤُهُ، لأَنَّهُ يَجِبُ أَنَّ الَّذِي يَأْتِي إِلَى اللهِ يُؤْمِنُ بِأَنَّهُ مَوْجُودٌ، وَأَنَّهُ يُجَازِي الَّذِينَ يَطْلُبُونَهُ. 
وبهذا الايمان يكون لنا اليقين بان الله راضي علينا


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (14 يونيو 2010)

فاهم سوالك اختى جدا وفاهم قصدك منه حضرتك سالتى سوال  غير مباشر ه وعيزه اجابه مباشره من سوالك
والمفصود الحقيقى هو  انكى تشعرى بالامان من ايمانك فكيف نشعر نحن به رغم اختلف العقيده خصوصا ونحن محكوم علينا بالكفر من السلام والامان اللى تشعرى به ؟؟؟؟؟

اختى الحبيبه 
شفتى انا قلت ايه (اختى الحبيبه) هل الامان والسلام اللى جواكى يستطيع ان يقول اخى الحبيب وانا من وجه نظرك كافر ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو ده الايمان الحقيقى اختى االى يختبر ما بداخل الاعماق وليس مجرد احساس ظاهرى لامعنى له الا عند صاحبه .........................
ابحثى اختى الحبيبه عن رضا الله الحقيقى اللى يسمع فيستجب 
الرب ينور طريقك ويملى قلبك الصغير الحب الحقيقى ......................


----------



## esambraveheart (15 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> [/center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*اختي العزيزه ..لا تخدعي نفسك .
ما تتكلمين عنه هو علامات " رضا الانسان و ضمير الانسان عن نفسه و رضا الناس علي هذ الانسان "...و ما قد يرضي ضمير الانسان او يرضي الناس ليس بالضرورة ان يكون هو  ذاته او فقط ما قد يرضي الله .
رضا الله لا طريق للوصول اليه الا بالايمان الكامل به و بابنه يسوع المسيح و العمل بوصاياه و بشريعته ..لكن ان تتمسكي بالجزء الذي يعجبك و ترفضين الجزء الاخر فثقي ان هذا لا يرضي الله مهما بلغت درجة كياستك كانسانه ...و ارجعي لمشاركاتي السابقه ( و كذلك ستجدين رابطا في توقيعي للموضوع ذاته ) لتعرفي ان الايمان بالمسيح ابن الله قد صار هو الان " الطريق الوحيد فقط " الي الله الاب .

و من فضلك  حاولي تفرقي بين رضا الله علي الانسان و  بين رضا ضمير الانسان  علي الانسان و رضا الناس علي الانسان لان الفارق بينهما شاسع و لا يمكن الاكتفاء برضا النفس عن الانسان نفسه و التوهم ان هذا هو رضا الله و ان هذا هو كل ما قد يرضي الله و ان تلك هي علامات هذا الرضا ...​*


----------



## esambraveheart (15 يونيو 2010)

*
:smi411:
عفوا ..تكررت المشاركه الاخيره بخطاء غير مقصود​*


----------



## أَمَة (15 يونيو 2010)

esambraveheart قال:


> *:smi411:*
> 
> *عفوا ..تكررت المشاركه الاخيره بخطاء غير مقصود*​


 


ولا يهمك! تم حذفها.


----------



## ريما 14 (15 يونيو 2010)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> فاهم سوالك اختى جدا وفاهم قصدك منه حضرتك سالتى سوال  غير مباشر ه وعيزه اجابه مباشره من سوالك
> والمفصود الحقيقى هو  انكى تشعرى بالامان من ايمانك فكيف نشعر نحن به رغم اختلف العقيده خصوصا ونحن محكوم علينا بالكفر من السلام والامان اللى تشعرى به ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اختى الحبيبه
> ...



من قال لك اخي !

بل انت اخ عزيز وكريم 

ارايت

ولا يوجد في ديني ما يمنع ذلك

تقبل تحياتي اخي الكريم


----------



## 5teena (15 يونيو 2010)

من  قال لك اخي !

بل انت اخ عزيز وكريم 

ارايت

ولا يوجد في ديني ما يمنع ذلك

تقبل تحياتي اخي الكريم
الاخت العزيزة اهل المودة
قد تكونى انتى كريمة
وفعلا انتى تتعاملى بالادب والاحترام للجميع
واشكرك من كل قلبى لذلك
ولكن يا اختى لا تقولى ان الدين الاسلامى يدعو لذلك
فقد تعاملت مع ناس
مجرد السلام على المسيحى يعتبر نجاسة ويجب التطهير منها
كما يجب عدم القاء السلام عليهم
وارجوكى لا تقولى غير صحيح ارجوكى لانى على تجربة اكيدة لا تقولى غير صحيح لانى بحترمك بجد
كما انهم يعترفو ان دينهم حثهم على ذلك
وهم بطبعهم ناس كويسة ولكن يقولو الدين يامرنا بذلك
وانا بحترمهم لانهم هم لا زنب لهم هم بينفذو تعاليم دينهم
وكما قلت فى السابق لكل واحد ما يومن بة
ولكن لا تلغى الحقيقة
لا تدعى بعكس ما فى الدين
خالص محبتى لك


----------



## أَمَة (16 يونيو 2010)

اختنا الحبيبة *أهل المودة*

لقد اقبست جميع اسئلتك وسأرد عليها ليس بالترتيب التتابعي التي وردت فيه بل بما يتوافق ويندمج مع رد متكامل.

لذلك سيكون ردي مطولا بعض الشيء *واتمنى* أن تعطيه من وقتك *لتقرئيه بتأني *لعمق وأبعاد المعاني التي سترد على تساؤلاتك.




اهل المودة قال:


> اخوتي الاعزاء انا اسال فقط لمعرفة الاجابة حسب المفهوم المسيحي وليس لاي سبب آخر .


 
نأخذ* المفهوم المسيحي *من الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول: " وَ *نَحْنُ* *نَعْلَمُ* *أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعاً لِلْخَيْرِ* لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ. " (رومية الأصحاح 8 العدد 28)

*كل الإشياء* تعني *جميع الأمور* *التي تحصل لنا* بما فيها الشدائد والمصاعب والضيقات. واليكِ أيات أخرى من رومية الأصحاح 5 فيها المزيد من الشرح عن ما هو مفهوم هذه الامور للإنسان المعطى له الروح القدس:


"3 وَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ فَقَطْ بَلْ نَفْتَخِرُ أَيْضاً فِي الضِّيقَاتِ *عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ الضِّيقَ يُنْشِئُ صَبْراً* 
4 وَالصَّبْرُ تَزْكِيَةً وَالتَّزْكِيَةُ رَجَاءً 
5 *وَالرَّجَاءُ لاَ يُخْزِي* *لأَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ اللهِ قَدِ انْسَكَبَتْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا* *بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الْمُعْطَى لَنَا. *" 

وهذا يعني أن الشدائد والمصاعب وغيرها من الأشياء التي يسمونها الناس "بلاوي" ليست بالضرورة علامات على عدم رضا الله على الإنسان، لا بل أن السيد المسيح قال لنا في يوحنا الأصحاح 16:

33 قَدْ *كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سلاَمٌ*. *فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ* *وَلَكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ*». 


أظن أن كل ما ورد حتى الآن هو دليل على أن الضيق والشدة والصعاب ليست دليل على عدم رضى الخالق على الإنسان. وهذا يقودني الى الرد على أهم سؤالين من أسئلتك وقد دمجتهما معا.



> اهل المودة قال:
> 
> 
> > سؤالي : ما هي علامات رضا الخالق على الانسان .
> ...


 
ليس هناك دخلا أو علاقة بين ما يعتقده الإنسان من ديانات وما يتمتع به من خيرات أو ما يمر به من ضيقات، لأن الله كما قال لنا السيد المسيح في متى الأصحاح 5:

45 ....... *يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ. *

ولو الناس الذين تتكلمين عنهم اعتقدوا ان ما يتمتعون به هو من نعم الله عليهم فهم ليسم غلطانين لأن *بر الله يبقى الى الأبد *(كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 9 العدد 9 ) *ليس لإننا مستحقون وبغض النظر عن سيئاتنا*، ولكن أن يفكروا بالتالي ان هذا دليل على رضى الله عنهم فهذا تفكير بشري خاطئ لأنه قاصر من أن يسمو الى علو فكر الله المحب لجميع البشر مهما كانت دياناتهم. 

في العالم يوجد الكثير من الديانات الوثنية وهناك ايضا معابد تقام فيها شعائر لعبدة الشيطان وفي أمريكا سمعت من مصادر موثوق بها أن شركة كبرى لمنتوجات مواد تجميلية وصابون حمام ومواد للتنظيف صاحبها يتبرع بنسبة مئوية كبيرة من الأرباح لمعبد الشيطان. *فهل يمكنك أن تقولي ان الغنى والجاه والنفوذ والقوة التي يتمتع بها صاحب هذه الشركة دليل على رضى الله عليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 

لهذا يجب أن نحدد ما هو هو رضى الله.

لنقرأ جزأ من الأصحاح الأول من سفر التكوين الذي يتكلم عن عمل الخلق
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Genesis/1

لنرى أن الله، له كل المجد، هو مصدر الرضى لأنه وحده *الكلي الكمال، *إذ يقول الكتاب المقدس أن في كل عمل من أعمال الله: *رَاى اللهُ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ*. أنظري كم ترددت هذه الأية.

1 فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ. 
2 وَكَانَتِ الارْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ. 
3 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ» فَكَانَ نُورٌ. 
4 *وَرَاى اللهُ النُّورَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ*. وَفَصَلَ اللهُ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ. 
5 وَدَعَا اللهُ النُّورَ نَهَارا وَالظُّلْمَةُ دَعَاهَا لَيْلا. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْما وَاحِدا. 
6 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ جَلَدٌ فِي وَسَطِ الْمِيَاهِ. وَلْيَكُنْ فَاصِلا بَيْنَ مِيَاهٍ وَمِيَاهٍ». 
7 فَعَمِلَ اللهُ الْجَلَدَ وَفَصَلَ بَيْنَ الْمِيَاهِ الَّتِي تَحْتَ الْجَلَدِ وَالْمِيَاهِ الَّتِي فَوْقَ الْجَلَدِ. وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ. 
8 وَدَعَا اللهُ الْجَلَدَ سَمَاءً. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْما ثَانِيا. 
9 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِتَجْتَمِعِ الْمِيَاهُ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ الَى مَكَانٍ وَاحِدٍ وَلْتَظْهَرِ الْيَابِسَةُ». وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ. 
10 وَدَعَا اللهُ الْيَابِسَةَ ارْضا وَمُجْتَمَعَ الْمِيَاهِ دَعَاهُ بِحَارا. *وَرَاى اللهُ ذَلِكَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ*. 
11 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِتُنْبِتِ الارْضُ عُشْبا وَبَقْلا يُبْزِرُ بِزْرا وَشَجَرا ذَا ثَمَرٍ يَعْمَلُ ثَمَرا كَجِنْسِهِ بِزْرُهُ فِيهِ عَلَى الارْضِ». وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ. 
12 فَاخْرَجَتِ الارْضُ عُشْبا وَبَقْلا يُبْزِرُ بِزْرا كَجِنْسِهِ وَشَجَرا يَعْمَلُ ثَمَرا بِزْرُهُ فِيهِ كَجِنْسِهِ. *وَرَاى اللهُ ذَلِكَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ.* 
13 وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْما ثَالِثا. 
14 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِتَكُنْ انْوَارٌ فِي جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ لِتَفْصِلَ بَيْنَ النَّهَارِ وَاللَّيْلِ وَتَكُونَ لايَاتٍ وَاوْقَاتٍ وَايَّامٍ وَسِنِينٍ. 
15 وَتَكُونَ انْوَارا فِي جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ لِتُنِيرَ عَلَى الارْضِ». وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ. 
16 فَعَمِلَ اللهُ النُّورَيْنِ الْعَظِيمَيْنِ: النُّورَ الاكْبَرَ لِحُكْمِ النَّهَارِ وَالنُّورَ الاصْغَرَ لِحُكْمِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنُّجُومَ. 
17 وَجَعَلَهَا اللهُ فِي جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ لِتُنِيرَ عَلَى الارْضِ 
18 وَلِتَحْكُمَ عَلَى النَّهَارِ وَاللَّيْلِ وَلِتَفْصِلَ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ. *وَرَاى اللهُ ذَلِكَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ. *
19 وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْما رَابِعا. 
20 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِتَفِضِ الْمِيَاهُ زَحَّافَاتٍ ذَاتَ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ وَلْيَطِرْ طَيْرٌ فَوْقَ الارْضِ عَلَى وَجْهِ جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ». 
21 فَخَلَقَ اللهُ التَّنَانِينَ الْعِظَامَ وَكُلَّ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ تَدِبُّ الَّتِي فَاضَتْ بِهَا الْمِيَاهُ كَاجْنَاسِهَا وَكُلَّ طَائِرٍ ذِي جَنَاحٍ كَجِنْسِهِ. *وَرَاى اللهُ ذَلِكَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ. *
22 وَبَارَكَهَا اللهُ قَائِلا: «اثْمِرِي وَاكْثُرِي وَامْلاي الْمِيَاهَ فِي الْبِحَارِ. وَلْيَكْثُرِ الطَّيْرُ عَلَى الارْضِ». 
23 وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْما خَامِسا. 
24 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِتُخْرِجِ الارْضُ ذَوَاتِ انْفُسٍ حَيَّةٍ كَجِنْسِهَا: بَهَائِمَ وَدَبَّابَاتٍ وَوُحُوشَ ارْضٍ كَاجْنَاسِهَا». وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ. 
25 فَعَمِلَ اللهُ وُحُوشَ الارْضِ كَاجْنَاسِهَا وَالْبَهَائِمَ كَاجْنَاسِهَا وَجَمِيعَ دَبَّابَاتِ الارْضِ كَاجْنَاسِهَا. *وَرَاى اللهُ ذَلِكَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ.* 



وهنا يأتي السؤال الخطير...

هل *بأعمالنا فقط* نرضي الله لنحصل على الحياة الأبدية؟

*الرد من الكتاب المقدس:*

غلاطية الأصحاح 2 العدد 16 إِذْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ *الإِنْسَانَ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ،* *بَلْ بِإِيمَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ*، آمَنَّا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، *لِنَتَبَرَّرَ بِإِيمَانِ يَسُوعَ لاَ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ*. *لأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ جَسَدٌ مَا.* 

أفسس 2
8 *لأَنَّكُمْ بِالنِّعْمَةِ مُخَلَّصُونَ، بِالإِيمَانِ،* *وَذَلِكَ لَيْسَ مِنْكُمْ*. *هُوَ عَطِيَّةُ اللهِ.* 
9 *لَيْسَ مِنْ أَعْمَالٍ كَيْلاَ يَفْتَخِرَ أَحَدٌ*. 


أما بالنسبة لردك هذا #*30* فقد قام بالرد عليه بكل أدب الأخ *5teena* ورده من المصادر الصحيحة، ولو انه لم يذكرها جهارة، فانت تعرفينها ونحن نعرفها.

لا تترددي بالسؤال عن اي شي لم تفهميه، لأن الموضوع يتعلق بخلاص كل البشر حسب مشيئة الله وليس حسب معتقدات وضعها الناس.

الرب يباركك


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (16 يونيو 2010)

اختنا الحبيبة 
امه
الرب يبارك فيك اختى على هذا المجهود بجد باستفيد كثير من مداخلاتك 
ما بالنسبه لاختنا الحبيبه اهل الموده ليس لى تعليق غير ان اقول لها (((( اللهم الذى فى السموات الذى ليس له بداية ولا نهاية الازلى الابدى افتح عينى وبصيرة قلبى لكى اعرف الطريق الحق إلى نعيمك الابدى )))))
امين اختى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 يونيو 2010)

علامات رضا الخالق كثيرة جدا تجد قلبك معلق به تشر بمحبته لك يده دائما معك فى كل محنه هو معك هو عظيم شكرا للك ايها الرب العظيم


----------



## ريما 14 (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكل اخوتي على ردودكم

وشكر خاص لاستاذتي الغالية امة على ردها .



واذا في ردود تانية من اخوة كمان انا مستنية..............

لاني حابة اسمع اراء كم


----------



## أَمَة (26 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> شكرا لكل اخوتي على ردودكم
> 
> وشكر خاص لاستاذتي الغالية امة على ردها .
> 
> ...


 

أهلا بيكي أختنا *أهل المودة*


أنتي حابة تسمعي ردود ثانية واحنا مسعناش منك اي كلام على الردود السابقة؟

ايش معنى؟

الكلام المفيد فيه أخد ورد.


----------



## ريما 14 (26 يونيو 2010)

لا صدقيني استاذتي الغالية انا بدي اسمع الاجوبة عن سؤالي

وما بدي اعلق

بدي اشوف الاجوبة يا غاليتي 

هو سؤالي بصراحة سؤال شخصي وبدي اعرف الاجوبة حسب المفهوم المسيحي 

اذا ما في مشكلة يا غاليتي.


----------



## flopater (26 يونيو 2010)

يقول السيد المسيح : تعالو الي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم 
اذن الراحة الحقيقية هي في حضن المسيح الذي يعطي الطمانينة للقلب والنفس
وبذالك نشعر عند ذالك برضا الله الذي ليس باحد غيرة الخلاص وبدمة غفران لجميع الخطايا


----------



## أَمَة (26 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> لا صدقيني استاذتي الغالية انا بدي اسمع الاجوبة عن سؤالي
> 
> وما بدي اعلق
> 
> ...


 

الم تجدي من كل الأجوبة ما يرد على سؤالك.

لو كان شخصي كثير انا مستعدة اتعاون معك على الخاص.

سلام المسيح


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (26 يونيو 2010)

*


أمة قال:



الم تجدي من كل الأجوبة ما يرد على سؤالك.

لو كان شخصي كثير انا مستعدة اتعاون معك على الخاص.

سلام المسيح

أنقر للتوسيع...


اعتقد ان الاخت اهل المودة كانت بتسأل عشان تعرف الاجابة من المنظور المسيحي
و اعتقد ان الاجابة وصلتها
هي يمكن تقصد لو حد عنده اضافة رو رأي اضافي للموضوع​*


----------



## أَمَة (30 يونيو 2010)

يغلق الموضوع لتمام الإجابة عليه
ولمنع مشاركات الفتاوي الإسلامية​


----------

